# "Suffer the Children" Challenge Winners



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 26, 2016)

Our first anonymous challenge in ages has resulted in a tie. Kindly join us in putting our hands together to congratulate our winners, *Tealynn* for her piece, *Childhood in Chains*, and *Chester's Daughter* (wee bit more awkwardness for me), for her piece, *Baby Haunts Her Corner*. Tealynn is deserving of double kudos for winning the very first monthly Poetry Challenge she entered.

Both winners will receive this month's Laureate, and Tealynn will also receive a one month free FoWF subscription. As I am a notoriously lousy picker of prompts, I'm putting the choice of topic for our next challenge solely in Tealynn's capable hands.

*Please feel free to take credit for your work in this thread if it is your desire. Everyone out of the closet!*

Abundant congrats, Tealynn, grand way to make an entrance, hon! Your entry was stunning. I've been reading your work and you are definitely a valuable asset to these boards. Keep wowing the masses!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 26, 2016)

Congratulations Tealynn and Chester's Daughter! This was an exciting experience. Congratulations to those who have entered. You may add this submission to your NaPoWriMo totals. I am pleased to see the response to Our Children. Thank you!


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 26, 2016)

Congratulations Tealynn and Chester's Daughter - those were two great poems and you both deserved the win. :champagne::champagne:

This was a difficult prompt for me and I proved it by coming in with a duck for Circumstances. Oh well, it doesn't feel so bad when I'm headed up by such a batch of great poems. I was truly moved by many of the pieces in this month's challenge so kudos to everyone who laid their feelings out there so powerfully.


----------



## Gumby (Apr 26, 2016)

Congrats Tealynn and to you, sis! Well done, both of you!


----------



## rcallaci (Apr 26, 2016)

congrats to Lisa and Tealynn- great poetry... 

I wasn't happy with my piece -a bad 7th stanza- (the weeping willow)I've since corrected it on my poetry blog.(I think) 

All of these poems were quite good- the subject is a painful one- the suffering of children. Everyone stood up to the challenge.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 26, 2016)

rcallaci said:


> All of these poems were quite good- the subject is a painful one- the suffering of children. Everyone stood up to the challenge.






Congratulations to the two winning poems. they were both honest, real and painful to read... I know what it takes to write about this dark subject.. it takes tremendous courage.. So, to all the brave poets, Thank you.. 
Can we make a difference by shining our poetic light in this vast darkness? I think so, and it is for sure, if we don't try, the children will continue to suffer.. You have my gratitude and respect for rising to this challenge... Love you all bunches, your friend, Firemajic, AKA Julia...


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 26, 2016)

This was a tough challenge all the way around.  Kudos to our winners!


----------



## aj47 (Apr 26, 2016)

Congrats to the winners--well-wrought work from both of you.

And sincere thanks to everyone who shared their work on this difficult subject.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 27, 2016)

Great stuff Tealynn - what an entrance!  Congrats to CD too.


----------



## escorial (Apr 27, 2016)

Well done


----------



## ned (Apr 27, 2016)

salutations to Tealynn and Ches - worthy winners of a difficult challenge

(no prizes for guessing the rhymster who saw the funny side!)


----------



## -xXx- (Apr 27, 2016)

*congrats!!*
tough topic.
tough choices.
i think everyone wins for the happening of it.
substantial, this was.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 27, 2016)

My infinite thanks to all for the congrats, your taking the time and trouble is appreciated beyond measure.


----------

